# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  Best Protein Source to Raise

## RobertRogers

I was thinking the best source of home grown protein would be fish.  Throw some in your pond and nature takes its course.  You can harvest them as you please.  Cattle, chickens, etc would be more labor intensive and can be more easily rustled by hordes of starving people should TSHTF.

What do you think?

----------


## shawn

Agreed.  Unless you can eat some of the stuff off fear factor.   LOL

----------


## Chris

Carp gets you more protein per acre than cattle to be sure.

----------


## Tony uk

Pound for pound termites have more protein that meat or fish so if you can afford to buy a habitat for them there good  :Smile: 

Fatty fish is the best like Samon, Capr and Cod are all good  :Smile:

----------


## trax

Again, depends on the situation, but if I've got hordes of people rustling my  pond, I'm probably fading way way back and taking a rifle with me.(Yeah, yeah, give me a week and I'll be looting supermarkets with the rest of them, LOL)  Game meat has been shown to be higher in protein and is definitely lower in fat than domestic. The rabbit, the muskrat, the lemming, all  delicious sources of protein. It turns out Elmer Fudd knew from whence he spoke.  

If one is in a situation where the home fires aren't being trampled by marauding visigoths, I'd recommend raising rabbits. At some point,  you've got to get tired of fish. They(the rabbits) stink like #### apparently, but as a source or protein, well there aren't too  many slow foxes or wimpy wolves out there now are there :Big Grin:

----------


## mangyhyena

I like chickens because they give you protein in the form of eggs each day.  But you have a point about them being easy to spot and steal.

Rabbits?  Yep, you bet.  They don't make a lot of noise and can be kept out of sight.  They're my first choice for survival meat if theft is a worry.

Hmmm, if only you could breed rabbits and chickens.  Chabbits would be quiet, lay eggs, and multiply like rabbits.

----------


## mangyhyena

True, if you're eating only rabbits.  With a combination of stored food and rabbit meat rabbit starvation shouldn't be a problem.  How about mashed potatoes topped with rabbit gravy and a big hunk of buttered cornbread on the side?  It pays to prepare ahead of time.

BTW, potatoes are one food that can be planted around a property with little fanfare.  Most folks don't know what they're looking at if your potatoes are scattered around your property, as opposed planted in rows in your garden.  Just, ah, food for thought.

----------


## RobertRogers

Now that is making me hungry

----------


## donny h

Best watchdog: geese

Easiest to raise: rabbits, guinea pigs

Self sustaining pond food: minnows, bluegill, bass

Most versatile long term survival animal: goats 

Goats can forage for food, are a good source of meat and hides, their milk makes delicious cheese (feta), and they can be used as pack animals.

----------


## trax

That's very true about the geese, especially. They're very territorial, very noisy if someone gets into their territory and, people often don't realize (Canada geese anyway) they'll attack.

As far as goat cheese goes...I'd have to be pretty hungry, but that's just my opinion. For now, if someone else wants my share, dig in, lol

----------


## donny h

> people often don't realize (Canada geese anyway) they'll attack


That's very true, I got bit a few times when I was a kid, it hurts plenty, I give a wide berth to geese even today, and I'm not shy to go on the attack if one approaches (best defense being a good offense).

I'm sure some folks laugh at that, but geese really can be savage little critters. 

Swans, too.

----------


## mangyhyena

I think the best way to prevent a goose attack is to cook the darn thing and serve it for dinner.  I've yet to be attacked by a cooked goose.  lol.

----------


## MCBushbaby

I think you could get a nice self-sustaining protein ecosystem working if you sunk an old stone double-basin sink in the ground, cover with compost/dirt mix, and seed with worms.  Sink prevents most worms from leaving and compost attracts beetles and other protein shakes  :Smile:

----------


## RobertRogers

> I think you could get a nice self-sustaining protein ecosystem working if you sunk an old stone double-basin sink in the ground, cover with compost/dirt mix, and seed with worms.  Sink prevents most worms from leaving and compost attracts beetles and other protein shakes


Yes indeed, insects work too!

----------


## laisabeck

Seafood is a great source of protein coz it is usually low in fat. Fish has one of the healthiest proteins and it is rich in heart-healthy omega-3 fatty acids. This omega-3 fatty acids lower blood pressure and reduce triglycerides.
You guys can also eat Protein Bar or drink Protein shakes as well to balance Protein intake if you do core-strength workout and heavy exercises.

Of course Spam is a great source of protein too.

----------


## Rick

If you want to raise protein then the best source is indeed spam. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I think spammers come here just to hear y'all's jokes!

Alan

----------


## Rick

Spam, kind sir, is no joke! Either kind.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

> Spam, kind sir, is no joke! Either kind.


Well, now there you went and scared them all off.....

Alan

----------

